# The Last Frontier



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I've never denied that I have a lazy streak.... I got tired real quick carrying rolling stock out to play and then back again.
A car barn is the only way I see to leave the engines out too! Sheer size and length determined it to be outside of the layout, but where and how?
Long ponders on the mountain bench provided a sloution.... My original tri oval with two inner spurs was too much like a spaghetti bowl layout and here I am with all this space!
And that spur never had enough space at the top and the old mine isn't as rich as it used to be... so... management ordered the lifting of ties and rail. The bridge and trestle will be left and the right of way covered with a plank road for mule team wagons....









Above the Right of Way crosses the A frame and trestle behind the rock to the tipple .

The best part of salvage is the Wide switch....










Here the track on blocks is nearly level, will be an easy grade up to barn. On the righ where the wood is piled will be a mountain and model of The Total Wreck mine.










The barn will start at the first support, the first 5' will be a loading area.









14' of pecky cedar plank will be plenty long for my modest trains.










Not leved yet...










The only hitch is I've got to buy 3 sections of 10' dia track and move these 8' s to the inside mine spur and yeah buy one more switch.... I'll shorten the straight section off the far switch to bring the arc back to this spot.
The supporting structures will be cribbing, trestle and bridges, when it rains that ditch is a river. On the mountain side will be a smelter and tipple, plus various bores.










To be continued... 

John


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Should work nice for you John. Looks good.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I like the way you go about visualizing. The stack anything method which I have use some many times I can't count them. I tihink your storage area will be great. Can you get a stalite shot so we can see how it fits in your layout. 

JJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

OK JJ, 
I'm climbing up now.... 

I've got to lay track to see how it fits... I can't visualise in millimeters! 

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Well JJ, 
I tried climbing up to the satelite, but a cold wind blew in, then I tried bungy cording the extension ladder to the tailgate of my truck, but I got seasick before I nearly reached the top....between the wind and me swatting at red headed woodpeckers there was a fair amount of motion up there. Red green would have been proud!
But I also know how you older folks need landmarks and orientations... if you site between the two tracks it should point you home!

Udate; 
Since my narrow barn will be my storage/ recharging barn, I'm not concerned with visiting rolling stock clearances. Just infront of the barn will be a visitor friendly loading zone. I'll make a wooden version of the ez ramp loader for them. To keep the tracks close I had to perform surgery on my wye switch.



















Of course I don't have the right clamps on hand, these will be replaced by solid 4 screw ss clamps. Cutting off that much switch removed some key track/tie screws, so the curved track must keep the two inner rails in line.









Looking down the plank will lead you home JJ. Due north.









Too hot today to play blocks with the inner spur, but the lead in track is all 10' d now and nearly level with the track behind it. There will be a slight hump seperating loading from layout. The inner spur will climb up to a tipple and high grade loading dock on the 8'd track.
A combination of cribbing, trestles and bridges will cross the wash.

Thanks for looking.

Happy Rails to you.

John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

We have already had a 100 degree day up here in Phoenix measured at Sky Harbor Airport.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

No surprise there JJ, that's why we folks in Tucson refer to the residents of the Phoenix valley area as; The Valley of the Singed! 

John


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Nice work John! According to the pictures and your postings that must be a serious hot and dry job!! 
Somewhere I hear the lyrics of Bon Jovi's "Dry Country" in the back... 

Looking forward on how this railroad is growing!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Paulus. 
Thanks for the kind words. 
It's a dry heat... has been a selling point for years, except in monsoon season and then we dance in the rain, lightening permitting... 
Would be drier if my head didn't sweat like a dripping mop! When I went out to play it was 88 in the shade... I was in the sun. 
When you say Dry County I think of the Austin Lounge Lizards and their lament of no booze! 

I did lift a rather unused WR10 from an inner spur yesterday, so I can now plot my mine spur, would be easier if I had the smelter built first.... but that's not how this is evolving. There may be another perimeter expansion for a deeper mine building.... then again maybe staging flats could work... uh oh I'm slipping into Ponderousness, I'd better close. 

John


----------



## Westcott (Feb 17, 2009)

Good work John. 
I particularly like the model giant spherical cactus that appears in a few of your shots. 
Very realistic.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Weather turned a tad cooler and I got busy...

Since the barn will be dark inside I didn't see the need for SS track inside, I finally found a use for some trex scrap I made for the dump... an On3 ladder....









Luck was on my side, the strips were just a shim under rail height. The brad nailer made quick work of laying it down.








I've gotto pick up some more Spaz screws and then set the other two planks in place. The far end will be sealed and there will be a drop down door atthis end.
Now in the other diection, I've laid out the inner spur and the climb to the tiple may require idler cars between the loco and the ore car...


















The best news is the dove and her fledglings on my work bench out back are nearly ready to leave the nest and I can make saw dust! Today I had to get the brad nailer off the workbench and was within 3 feet of her, talking softly and she didn't budge.Her babies just blinked... I feel so proud...

John


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Love the scenery and trains. It must be pretty hot in july and august to run them except maybe early morning or evening 

Dave


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I few years agot I left the hood of my jeep up to keep out the pack rats and The dove moved in.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

As of yesterday the nest is empty! 
Saturday I'll make dust....until the rains come.... then we dance! 

John


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for the updates and pics John. 

Yer empire is a growin'.. 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey John, 
Great job and thanks for posting. I can see that the finished product will be a great improvement. 
When I lived in Tucson we just referred to Phoenix as: "The evil empire North of the Gila." 
Best, Ted 
Ted Johnson 
Salome, AZ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks guys, 
Well the weather isn't cooperating... to dang cold and windy to play, Ted you probably see snow on your mountains... today. 

Thursday I buttoned up the barn; end, side and top and already I'm making plans for a lighter lift up top, one I'll never need as long as it's there! 

Happy rails, 
John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 09 Apr 2011 11:08 AM 
Thanks guys, 
Well the weather isn't cooperating... to dang cold and windy to play, Ted you probably see snow on your mountains... today. 

Thursday I buttoned up the barn; end, side and top and already I'm making plans for a lighter lift up top, one I'll never need as long as it's there! 

Happy rails, 
John








Soon the sun will blend this into the scene as the old cedar turns silver grey....
Next is bringing in the track...








Saturday I built a crib and built up Red Rock hill on the south side of North Branch creek (it's a wash). Today I built the solid box crib for the switch. A bridge will span from the straight leg of the switch to the crib work.
A trestle will carry the other leg up to the mine.








Crib work will connect to the left of the box crib. 
















More cribing and trestles and bridges to follow...

Uh oh...








The seed is planted She'll be comin' round the mountain, when she comes... after I build one... That dead tee is going anyway...

Well, until Tuesday and more dust flies...

Happy Rails
John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Great daze in the morning.... I cut wood and made cribbing and bents. 
The blocks are ok but....

To help me raise a mountain I've added a crib to that side of the wash and have begun the trestles and bridges...

















A bridge in the foreground and a trestle behind.








What you see beyond the center rock is close but not exactly my vision... just experimenting with today's props.








Split level cribbing will replace the blocks to the left, bridges will span the wash in the center.








The grade is falling into place.... looks like a smooth transition.
I should make more progress this weekend.
Thanks for looking.

John


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks nice John.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks Steve, I got a bit more done. 
Apologies for the clutter, but I don't see it when I'm imagineering...
The mine could afford raising the foundation above the wash for bents, while the railroad chose a center bent. The wash is wider there and there is less turbulance when he water runs. The center bent will be mounted on a stone filled crib....

















It's hard to see but there is a solid wall box crib in the wash supporting (well will be built to) both ends of the 2 mine spur bridges.
I use solid wall cribs where ever they will be in a current of rushing washes. Here in S Az we get Monsoon rains of inches in fractions of hours.... I will do the final landscaping with a hose.
The water will draw sand and silt designs that are mimics of actual washes.








The twin deadmen on the near bridge will sport water barrels and a hidy spot for trapped track walkers. The lower cribing to the right (background) will be built up at the mine spur track and the track will be on fill.
A tipple and high grade loading dock will be there.
A low trestle will carry the near track on the right red fill.








The mine spur needs to be raised... coming soon.
This also shows the total grade seperation. The near track is within inches of ground zero and the spur, the highest.

Well thanks for looking, I hope you are inspired to do better!









Happy Rails.

John


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

This is developing beautifully John. I can see a real scenic highlight for the RR as well as the practicality. Very nice!


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Looks great. I like the rustic lok of your layout, with the old wood and stuff. Your layout definately has character. One question, do you seal the wood in your cribing and bents, or does it not rain enough to worry about it.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Jake, 
I salvaged a pecky cedar roof from my sister's remoldel. The planks are 14 -16' x 3 1/2" x 14". One side pecky, one clear. This was 1950s wood. It is well seasoned! 
No I don't seal it and as you can see in the small bridges uphill from this area, they are turning silver,like the perimeter boards. 
The sun does more damage than rains. Yet since I pin and glue all the joints, the pins add nice streaks when it does rain. 
I have the wood barrier because my property isn't fenced and I have Javalinas migrating through. They can get up to 300 lbs and have an onery disposition! They respect the fence, mostly. 
While they have a pig-like snout, they are actually peccarries. 

Thanks Richard, high praise, I'm humbled... 

John


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes sir Richard, I was sitting here thinking just how much this reminds me of the area just past "Davis Slough" on the POC RR when it was in the development stage and you could see just where things were heading.

John, the time in the "Pondering Chair" is showing, really coming together nicely.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Sometimes I fret too much time is spent Pondering... sure comes natural to me!









I suppose it will help to see the mine...


































The real mine layout was smelter to the right and the town to the left... I'll have to mirror that. I can fit elements of the town inside the reverse loop and the smelter to the left where the spur is.
My buddy and I have walked through this hill, entering one tunnel and exiting out others. Some of the timbers inside are frightening, cracks and splits and such... we didn't touch them.
In one bore I refused to follow him and he scooted out quickly when I pointed out he was standing on a metal floor! Probably over a several hundred feet drop! Many shafts were back filled with over burden

The ore was hauled out in wagons... so my railroad connection falls into the 'What if?' category.

Happy Rails.

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Too much going on away from the railroad, but I did get a couple of hours in, so I've started the mine spur upper cribbing. The foot print is going to work great. I also roughly smoothed out the wash.









The new crib tied into the one on the right. Depth is off, there are two walls. The two beam start will be a sloid crib from here up to track grade. It will continue on the left side of the spur to the wall.









The gray blocks (on right) will be replaced with logging cribs with square cut timbers. Stacked in gentle pyramid shape.


















Well that's all for now.

Thanks for looking.

Happy Rails

John


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 

Really looking good! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks TJ.

Saturday was a deserved get away day and we went out to the Total Wreck mine.
Sunday was 70 degrees in the sun, but around 50 in the cold wind in the shade, the glue was slow curing, but the pinner really sped up construction time so I raised the inner crib walls. These are solid as they will hold back mine tailings. The mine banked lower grade ores for later refinning... which never came....

On with the show....
































The center section of this walled isn't glued up yet, the timbers are merely inserted in to other two walls. I'll probably have to do this in place.










The upper inner crib will be filled to the top and the smelter will rise from this area.
A lower crib in front will raise the ground so I can use the bents you see on blocks.

Now to deter the burrowing ground squirrels, I have to gather rock for the back filling of the cribs..

This is the foundation of the TW smelter:









Below is where the township grew up and faded way...









We were parked on this banked tailings pile looking south. Yes that is a tailings pile between the 2 roads.

Again thanks for looking. 
I enjoy looking at this project's evolution...
I think it's coming along nicely, considering I drew up no plans and am winging it as I go.

Happy Rails.

John


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 

It just keeps getting better and better. I really envy you all the room you have for your layout. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Got a little more done....























































A built up trestle will stand on the lower crib rock fill.Also a trestle on Red Rock Hill and a smoother( lower) mine spur grade into the tailings crib.
Some braces for the big walls... and maybe a full stone pier for the RR bridge....

Happy Rails.

John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

WOW JOHN 

You are comming along nicely. I like the building in the second Picture. Did you build that from scratch? 

JJ


----------



## rochester rails (Nov 30, 2010)

Your work looks great so far!! I can't help but wonder, you must have rattlesnakes in your area? If so do you have to make sure you don't create any good areas for them to take up residence?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks JJ. 
You've liked that engine shed from the first time you saw it! I cast the walls 5 years ago, I did the timber by timber roof a couple of ...3 years ago 
For the walls I used native rock and tinted Cement-all (low shrinkage) and wood blocks for the openings. I used 1" dowels for the corners, threw in rock, sprayed it to help the cementall get into the rocks and poured thickish cement on it, Judicious use of a tamper moved some more into the rock without completely covering the rock at the bottom. I wanted the pebble surface. After casting the two sides I added an end wall to each one by propping up the cast wall as one side of the mold...plywood with scrap wood formers. Dowels formed he opposit edge. I glued the catty corners where the cement was formed for the doweling. Oh yeah I used 1/4" cloth of the hardware variety. I also did an interlocking tower the same way without doweling corners, they were cast together. 

Then I got a ton of cedar and ..... 

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By rochester rails on 05 May 2011 08:43 PM 
Your work looks great so far!! I can't help but wonder, you must have rattlesnakes in your area? If so do you have to make sure you don't create any good areas for them to take up residence? 

Thanks.
Yes I have a rattlesnake on the property. I feed the birds and critters; from chipmunks, round tailed ground squirrels and full size squirrels. Once a couple of years ago a squirrel made it a point to get between me and the rattler, The squirrel's tail went up and he threw stones at the snake!

















Last fall I got to film my snake swallowing a dove...










I wasn't as close as a telephoto lense allows your eyes. I was a cautious 5' away. With his curved teeth, he was committed to swallowing. I stayed back and crouched low to put him at ease.
Isn't he purty!
He smiled and burped when done! Then he grinned at me.....


I know he's here, I watch where I walk and my critters always make a fuss when he's out. I was unlocking my front door when the quail's odd clucking made me turn and look down. I grabbed my camera and got closer!

I'm pondering making my mountain hollow, wood partioned and dividing it up for nests... and using rock as back fill elsewhere.

Some spiders are more dangerous, but ..... it's not that hard to live with nature. Listen, look and move slowly.

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Another good weekend....









I built up the timber cribbing suppoorts for the 2 bents on the wash crib, did a simple trestle across the Red Rock crib in the fore gound.
The timbers spanning the wash will be cut to fit, but for now really helped me lower the grade as did notching the crib wall to the left.
Up to the right I added a ballasted deck crib leading to the switch.








The holes beteen the track is why both track cribs have floors. Dang wildcat miners, they'll pop a bore anywhere!

















Still need the trestle to the wall and some support for the tracks that will be on tailings. Judging by the composition and volcanic structures of tailings I've seen, it's a good idea, on my RR it's good when tunnels appear. It should be unseen!









Yep I like the way this is coming together.

JJ,
This is for you.









After 3 great pours I did a wet one!







. It didn't look that wet!!!

Anyway I got soured on that form of entertainment...

When I was track powered the track inside was insulated and the smokestack chimney was attached to a rotary on/off switch allowing me to park a loco there.
It was semi-styled on a southern open loco shed, Az style.
I was parking the track cleaning car there, but bunnies have pushed it half way out the door....

John


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

John, 

Your a braver soul than I. If I had seen that rattler, he would have gotten some of that "high velocity lead poisoning".


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Jake, 
I didn't move to the country to make it like a city. I moved into that snake's territory and in my mind he adds to the whole picture. 
When we go in the mines my buddy carries a pistol with snake shot, but we'd rather not use it. 
Scorpions and 'love bugs' (a red backed winged creature) are bigger concerns... lead poisoning isn't as effective as a whack with a stick! 
I do have knee high snake boots when I'm in brush country. 
I watch and I listen. I can tell when a hawk is coming by the sounds the other animals make a minute before it arrives. 

We already have too many animals on the endangered list from shoot first ask questions later... I take pictures and leave footprints. 

Another poisonous landlord...










A Gila Monster and a fat quail escort. I've noticed that my creatures are social and warn each other of potential dangers. The quail followed until the monster left the area.

Happy Rails. 

John


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

So cool. So scarey.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking at the town in the background I couldnt help thinking how much it reminded me of Rockridge Mk II


















Judging by the critters I guess boots are a must, no one walking around in flip-flops there.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I fell the same as John. I am out here to watch the local gentry. Sneaky Snake and all who come. 

I have seen sneaky snake having dove under glass for supper.

I put a bale of hay for the bunny rabbits and some times Sneaky Snake hangs out around there some times

Yes it gets noisiest when the snakes and Hawks are on the prowel. 

I have three pair of 19 inch tall boots from my bike riding days. One pair is a Pair of Linemen boots.

I have a pair of cowboy chaps when the thorns and quills are too plentiful in the dirt.

My latest visitors have been wild mules. There are Six all together. But they usually come in twos and threes. 

Keep posting John 

We want to see more. 

JJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh Sir!
That's so last year, 'cept then all y'all took the Blazing Saddles theme.
For a simple prop it does help me 'see the future'!!!

Now you flatter me, but nay sir, my feeble town formerly named Instatown, has become after a violent flight by down-draft, a mere Insta-toon....
My town's backside is much planer...









For footwear, I prefer desert boots, light weight and sure footed.... thorns discourage flips.

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Got side tracked... then confounded by; 'we no longer carry that'

Anyway unti I can build the stone pier, I'm back to making sawdust..
Yesterday I built the testle to the barn...








Right now it's just stuck in place and each end is propped up. Looks like the front crib gets buried some... track will be smoother too.
















Still need to add wings to the upper tailings crib.









As I work the components into place I'll add the angle braces for the inner bin. I've also decidedd on a recessed floor for the bin as I have too many burrowing cute critters. That 'cute' is a problem, if they weren't so dang so, I'd run them off instead of throwing them peanuts!

Not bad for a place that was a flat spot last year and not even part of the layout 2 years ago! 

Happy Rails,
John


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

You and J.J. are an interesting pr. You both got guts to build a railroad in the rocks. I bow to ya..... .









But it's looking good. 

Just keep posting on the frontier like the real R.R. did. Neat stuff..... laf


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By noelw on 16 May 2011 06:23 PM 
You and J.J. are an interesting pr. You both got guts to build a railroad in the rocks. I bow to ya..... .









But it's looking good. 

Just keep posting on the frontier like the real R.R. did. Neat stuff..... laf








When I lad the first oval, there wasn't a rock in sight, I've picked up and carried each one to the Railroad, some from 20 miles away....

Yesterday I lowered the front crib, by burying half, then I filled in with rocks to level the track, also found I needed to exchange the bridge bents end to end.

Then I ran out of pin nails....








I've also added angle supports for the wall behind, they need to be anchored to the wall yet.

























I've decided to use a raised floor in the tailings bin on the right. The temp bent comes out and suitable tailings will support that track.

Kinda hard to believe that this thread starts out with my lazy nature and less than 2 months later all this WORK has been done! Fun work!

I use 3 stringers on my trestles, here you can see the allowances for heat expansion when the floating track grows.

Have a great train day.

John


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome! This is really coming along nicely. Thanks for posting the pictures. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

John 
Your Rail Road is looking great. You have captured the essence of Desert Rail Roading like Marty has captured the Mid West. 

I might have gone a different route with my RR had it not been so easy to get rocks. All I have to do is brush away a little top soil/sand. 

Every rock on my layout came from my yard. 

JJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

When I said there weren't any rocks in sight, I meant on the railroad. The driveway/ parking area was full across the front of the house, with just a creosote bush in the middle. I laid the track in part of that parking space. I can still park a dozen cars, so it wasn't much of a sacrifice! 

For the first two years of the layout, home grown rocks sufficed. Then I met my buddy who showd me the mines and soon color and a purpose changed the Railroad's direction from ranching to mining. 

Looking at my pictures I see that this project has side tracked my spring reballasting. That will be a quicker job as collecting larger rocks for the cribbing uncovered large areas of the broken gravel I use. 

Thanks for the compliment, but I have a long ways to go to earn that accolade, I mean, I'm a mere mortal! ha ha. 

Started cutting more wood today for the next phase of the bin floor. Spring house cleaning kept me out of the ponder chair today, but this weekend will reveal more details. 

John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I would like to get a ATV and a small trailer. There is some places in the desert just west and north of me that have some great rocks of color. There is a mound of white rock with cryltals in it. Also there is a huge black shale type rock 1/2 mile north of me where my street ends. 

JJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By John J on 20 May 2011 03:20 AM 
I would like to get a ATV and a small trailer. There is some places in the desert just west and north of me that have some great rocks of color. There is a mound of white rock with cryltals in it. Also there is a huge black shale type rock 1/2 mile north of me where my street ends. 

JJ My mid sized Dakota 4x4 gets me anywhere I want to go. ...and then some. I followed an ATV track up a steep hill. The top was a rounded flat dome. You could see that the ATVs were teetering on the edge as they turned around. It only took me about 11 three point turns to get back down!

Well it's been awhile since I posted here.
Progress has been made and now I'm sizing up the mountain and layout of mine buildings.
I converted a flat car for ore loads and have been making rock walls for foundations and as space making barriers.



























I think the mountain will rise 3-4 feet along the back wall

Once again the wood planks and blocks help me solve the spatial questions..what goes where?

The rock walls are my experiments toward a rock pier for the bridge

John


----------

